# What is the cheapest way to fix this drainage problem?



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

Builder did a shoty job getting the grade right and now every time my neighbor waters (which is almost every day) this area becomes flooded. Even if I don't after in the middle of the day for 10 minutes water is standing 1" deep. I've tried to sand level this spot before but it didn't seem to do much honestly. The rest of the drainage spot drains fairly well starting about 3ft behind where this image was taken.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Level the grade in that area, assuming you have enough fall to get that water out of there.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Sand


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

I solved a similar problem that was caused by a downspout that channeled about 1/2 the volume of rain collected from the roof onto a poorly graded area. I took the end off of the down spout and took one of those barrel planters and placed it so the downspout empties into the barrel then placed a pump with automatic on switch in the barrel and ran a hose into a drainage ditch. Works great for all but the heaviest of downpours.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a similar section in my yard and the builder created a drainage path between my yard and my neighbor's yard, all the way to the sidewalk. However, from your picture, it almost looks like the builder intended the drainage path to proceed diagonally, leading to your driveway, but for some reason it is hindered by a change in the slope that's trapping the water.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That just looks like a low spot that might have settled after construction. I would just keep adding a bag or 2 of sand in that spot as the grass fills back in until the problem is fixed.

Unless my eyes are deceiving me, it appears you have plenty of fall from where you took the picture from so it's just a matter of not giving a place for the water to settle.


----------

